# Ads overlaying text



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/soak-hot-tub.579375/#post-12132827


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Reported for a look.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm getting a white overlay at the bottom of the screen, I have to lower the zoom percentage for the X to show to get rid of it. But when I enter a new page its back again. I shouldn't get that with my TCF Club membership.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Edmund said:


> I'm getting a white overlay at the bottom of the screen, I have to lower the zoom percentage for the X to show to get rid of it. But when I enter a new page its back again. I shouldn't get that with my TCF Club membership.


Me too (Firefox, Edge & IE).


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I just came to report the white ad remnant (TCF Club Member). See the attached. Some have an X, some don't.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There's something there that stops access. It can't just be ignored.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm seeing the same thing on Firefox and Mac


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Just came to post the same thing. I'm on the paid tier obviously. I have seen similar over on DBS Forum (where I don't pay) and it's an overlay for ads. Just started happening today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Same here.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

SullyND said:


> I just came to report the white ad remnant (TCF Club Member). See the attached. Some have an X, some don't.
> 
> View attachment 52379
> View attachment 52380


I too am seeing this and am also a member of the TCF Club.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi All...Thanks for the report! I have sent in a trouble ticket to our ad publisher to look into the issue and get it corrected.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

The good news (for me) ... it appears that my ad overlay issue is fixed. 

Thanks!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

DVR_Dave said:


> The good news (for me) ... it appears that my ad overlay issue is fixed.
> 
> Thanks!


Well at least the other issue...This seems to be a new one.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

For me the white bar issue seems to have disappeared


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ok, I got a report back it has been fixed.....Are we good now?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I have no greyed-out bar across the bottom any more.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm good. Thanks.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the quick turnaround!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, its gone.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ok....Thanks for the report back all! Thank you so kindly for the help.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I just notice this this morning that I have a white long box on the bottom of every TiVo Community page. I have add blocker plus for Safari but the bar still appears. How do I fix this, Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I’m not seeing any other mentions of this. It’s covering up forum content?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not seeing any other mentions of this. It's covering up forum content?


It's on the bottom of the page. covering up two rows. Refreshing the pages doesn't make it go away. Like I said just happened today so I'm not sure what's going on. Nothing on my computer has changed, neither website/computer, from last night till this morning. Very strange.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

screen shot.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

That looks like where a legitimate ad should be so long as you can scroll posts above it. This forum/thread isn’t for assistance with ad blockers. These ads are what make the site possible. It doesn’t appear that you are a premium member.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm having the same problem.


----------

